

The Manhattan Apartment That’s the Farthest from Any Subway - brodd
http://iquantny.tumblr.com/post/99544282749/found-the-manhattan-apartment-thats-the-farthest-from

======
joezydeco
_" That’s right, you can pay $18.9 million dollars to have literally the
longest walk to the subway in all of Manhattan!"_

If you're buying an 18.9 million dollar home, chances are you're being driven
in a private car and not taking the subway anywhere.

------
boredatnight12
What are they going to do for sandwiches? The horror!

